# Express Up/Down Windows??



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a 2012 Eco and it has express down on all windows and express up on the drivers. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Have I been cheated?


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Take it to your dealer and have them look at it. I have all four express down with the drivers side express up.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Redunant post, see:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...add-express-up-window-feature-my-2012-ls.html


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

My 2011 LT only has the Express down on just the Drivers window...which I'm GLAD! I HATE HATE HATE that!! To be honest, I wish ALL the windows in that car was Manual. That was one of the reason I bought my Mazda Truck..because it was Manual windows. I DISLIKE Electric windows!


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Is it possible I've been sold a 2011 model? Isn't that fraud, I was under the assumption my car was new not a year old. This is incredibly disappointing because one feature I really desired was express windows.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

lilmrsyeti said:


> My 2011 LT only has the Express down on just the Drivers window...which I'm GLAD! I HATE HATE HATE that!!


I can't ever seem to just open my window a crack without having to get in a fight with the window switch, it always is trying to express down. Matter of fact I can't think of any reason I would ever need my windows down all the way, I never use a drive thru at restaurants(I like the food I order not what they throw in the bag) & AC is standard equipment. 
I think express down just shows how lazy people are becoming & wish this was one feature that could be disabled. The car has fast windows & it only takes like 3seconds holding the button.


----------



## TwelveCruze (Nov 24, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I can't ever seem to just open my window a crack without having to get in a fight with the window switch, it always is trying to express down.


This is so true for me. I am probably going to wear out that driver side button trying to leave the window open a crack. It would be cool to have an extra button you could push to have them all go down just a little bit. Wishful thinking.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

TwelveCruze said:


> This is so true for me. I am probably going to wear out that driver side button trying to leave the window open a crack. It would be cool to have an extra button you could push to have them all go down just a little bit. Wishful thinking.


GM could easily do this...such as they have done with the automatic lift gate on our '10 Equinox...
The overhead switch will either opent he gate to "Full Open" --OR-- to a custom setting defined by the user.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

lilmrsyeti said:


> ... I DISLIKE Electric windows!


You and Toyota both, lately. Toyota's electric windows are catching fire:

*Toyota fire probe expanded to 1.4 million vehicles

"*_The government has expanded a probe of power window switches that can start fires to include 1.4 million 2007-2009 Toyota models, the Associated Press reports, and upgraded it to an engineering analysis that could lead to a recall_."​

http://news.yahoo.com/u-expands-fire-probe-1-4-million-toyota-152109974--sector.html


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rustinn said:


> How is it that all you guys have express down windows on all windows and express up on the driver window when my 2012 2LT only has express down for the driver side and no express up... I live in the US of A and I was shocked to see there being only 1 express function on a $23k compact!




rustinn,
The 2012 Cruze LS only has the express down on all 4 windows. The 1LT, 2LT, LTZ and the ECO all have express down on all 4 windows and express up on the drivers window. If you would like to send me a PM with your VIN I would be happy to look into this for you. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

